# canadianCUBING Fifty - canadianCUBING's 50th competition



## Sa967St (Jun 4, 2014)

http://canadiancubing.com/Event/CC50

Registration: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/CC50/Registration

Date: July 5, 2014

Location: Central YMCA - 20 Grosvenor Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-handed
4x4x4
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Can't make it out (vacation).


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 5, 2014)

Going to be at a wedding that weekend  congrats on 50 comps, Canadaland!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll be there...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 5, 2014)

I seriously hope I can make this one.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 5, 2014)

This is very tempting since I have always wanted to visit Canada and will probably get time off of work for US Independence day. Wow, how American would that be spending the 4th of July in Canada? Lol.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Wow, how American would that be spending the 4th of July in Canada? Lol.



Un-American, but worth it!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> This is very tempting since I have always wanted to visit Canada and will probably get time off of work for US Independence day. Wow, how American would that be spending the 4th of July in Canada? Lol.



You should come celebrate my birthday...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 6, 2014)

Someone left their laptop charger behind at the venue, and I have it. If you left your laptop charger behind or know someone who did, let me know!

Did you know...
- there was cake?


----------



## Julian (Jul 6, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Someone left their laptop charger behind at the venue, and I have it. If you left your laptop charger behind or know someone who did, let me know!


In the socket behind our table? If so, it's Louis's. I'll ask him.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 6, 2014)

Julian said:


> In the socket behind our table? If so, it's Louis's. I'll ask him.


I found it on a round table by the registration desk.

edit: It's Nathan's.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 6, 2014)

Sa967St said:


> Someone left their laptop charger behind at the venue, and I have it. If you left your laptop charger behind or know someone who did, let me know!
> 
> Did you know...
> - there was cake?



It was Nathan Dwyer.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow really close final :O


----------



## Coolcuber13 (Jul 18, 2014)

Man I broke my PB average and single for 3x3 could have gotten sub 30 but messed up an alg and DNFed


----------

